# Dropping to the floor



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

My male GSD is 11 months old and has always dropped to the floor like a sack of rocks. I just read a thread that I can not find again that might of been saying this could be a problem in the future. Should he be lying down gently any thoughts?


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## retsbreh (May 25, 2010)

I am curious about this also.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-dragging-feet-when-he-walks.html#post1827128

Hope your pup is ok.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the dropping to the floor like a sack of rocks is probably unrelated to Rayden's problem with his feet. I only mentioned it because the way he lays down now is a different kind of falling. 

Both dogs have always done the circle then flop to the floor. Kind of like a kid running into the bedroom and jumping onto the bed. LOL


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

When our 91 lb male Chewey hit the floor he shook the house, I just think that is normal. But I really dont know. He had no other issues and continued the behavior till he died from something unrelated.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia wakes me up at 4:30am...I tell her to go back to bed and she goes to her bed and PLOPS down...almost like a pout...it is the only time she plops, so now I am wondering if I should be worried.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog dropped like that. my dog is 3 yrs. old now.
he doesn't drop like he use too.

sometimes when my dog dropped in the middle
of the night i would get up and turn on
a light and make sure he was ok.

sometimes my dog hit the floor so hard i
thought he was standing on all four and
just fell on his side from an upright position,
no leg bending just a dead man (dead dog)
flop.



The Judge said:


> My male GSD is 11 months old and has always dropped to the floor like a sack of rocks. I just read a thread that I can not find again that might of been saying this could be a problem in the future. Should he be lying down gently any thoughts?


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like it must just be a GSD thing. He will be jumping over the couch one minute then ploping on the floor like his legs gave out the next.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My girl does the same thing....and my house is fully tiled


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo flops down if he is playing - like to gaurd the tug toy. But normally, if he is on tile, he'll flop his rear down and then let his front feet slide all the way down. If he is in the shower stall, he'll go to the wall and slide down the wall.


----------

